# Questions from a First Timer



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi DoeSayer,

if you not want to hunt by night on bushpig or other night active animals the moon phase is not so important, because the most animals come to the water by day.


----------



## hancockmj (Sep 14, 2008)

*Doesayer - south african hunting safaris*

Greetings,
we have a high caliber trophy hunting operation in the Kwa Zulu Natal region of South Africa (HUNTERS UK) catering for Bow and Rifle hunters where Kudu, Eland, Gnu, Springbok and more can be hunted. The hunt is managed by professional huntsmen and trackers. Four wheel drive vehicles and five luxury bush lodge accommodation is provided including all meals and transportationto and from the airport.

Best outfitters, I highly recommend Lloyd Houston:

Black Hawk Archery

Tel: +27 (0) 33 343 1442

Fax: +27 (0) 33 343 3041

Cell: + 27 (0) 83 325 4717

E-mail: [email protected]

Hope this helps,

Regards,
Mike Hancock. 
HUNTERS UK


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

The moon phases will have an impact on how active the animals will be during the day. For hunting out of a hide later in our hunting season is beter, because the veld/bush/grazing area will be very dry and animals will visit the hide more often to get to the food source.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Book with Hunters UK*



hancockmj said:


> Greetings,
> we have a high caliber trophy hunting operation in the Kwa Zulu Natal region of South Africa (HUNTERS UK) catering for Bow and Rifle hunters where Kudu, Eland, Gnu, Springbok and more can be hunted. The hunt is managed by professional huntsmen and trackers. Four wheel drive vehicles and five luxury bush lodge accommodation is provided including all meals and transportation to and from the airport.
> 
> Best outfitters, I highly recommend Lloyd Houston:
> ...


Hi Doeslayer

Hope hancockmj has wet your appetite. KwaZulu Natal is definitely one of the best hunting areas (provinces) in South Africa - the scenery is one of a kind ! :secret:

Mike is our main-man booking agent - please liase directly with him regarding your trip

Hope to see you soon in sunny SA.

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

:chimpeep:If you plan on surfing, then you go hunting in Kwazulu Natal:wink: .. just kidding. There is some seriously awesome hunting happening in Natal. 

Have a look at outfitters and destinations in the Limpopo Province as well. Here is a link to a well known and respected outfitter Zander Osmers in the area I live in. I can recommend them. 

http://www.osmers.co.za/Zander_Osmers_Safaris/Welcome.html


----------



## sabowhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: Great hunting in SA*

Hi there.
One of the beter Bow hunting areas in SA will be Thabazimbi, and I had a great hunt wit one of my frends from the States at Limcroma Safaris.
They will see to all your needs. I realy recomend them.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Don't waste your time with a minor league outfit. Especially for your first safari.

Try the following companies. They all have many, many years of bowhunting experience, some since 1977! They also have impeccable credentials and very long lists of references to check.

Just google them or send me a PM and I'll let you have their details:

Greater Kuduland Safaris
Bush Africa Safaris
Rhinoland Safaris
Ferroland Bowhunting
Johan Pieterse Safaris
Cheetah Safaris
Crusader Safaris
Melorani Safaris
Tshepe Safaris

Regards,

ASG


----------

